
Nasa to reveal 'surprising' activity on Jupiter's moon Europa - dnetesn
http://phys.org/news/2016-09-nasa-reveal-jupiter-moon-europa.html
======
m_mueller
Seems like a good weekend to watch Europa Report. I highly recommend that film
to realistic sci fi fans, just hang in there for the first half hour or so
with its nervous cuts.

~~~
IndianAstronaut
That was a great hard scifi movie. I hope with that and The Martian, hard sci
fi in film becomes very popular.

~~~
m_mueller
For some reason I didn't really like The Martian (as in the movie). I guess
after having read the book there just wasn't any surprise left, and I felt
that this sort of story just works much better in book form. I prefer Europa
Report over it. IMO Interstellar is the big popularizer of hard sci-fi though,
or wouldn't you put it in that category? For me it took its liberties in just
the right places where it's justified due to lack of more knowledge.

~~~
smadsen
Coincidentally, I'm watching The Martian right now after reading the book last
week. I have to agree, the movie just does not capture the same sense of
surprise and careful attention to detail as described in the book. The sets
are nice though, and it's pretty cool to see how the production team
visualized the scenes and hardware compared to how I had imagined them. Seems
like there could be some scientific inaccuracies too (e.g. hab repairs with
only hardware store plastic film and duct tape).

Overall, I'd say Interstellar works much better in movie form, although
perhaps that is partly due to the scale of the concepts it employs compared to
The Martian, which is smaller and more technical.

------
freerobby
Here's the NASA press release on which this is based:
[http://www.nasa.gov/press-release/nasa-to-hold-media-call-
on...](http://www.nasa.gov/press-release/nasa-to-hold-media-call-on-evidence-
of-surprising-activity-on-europa)

~~~
raverbashing
Hubble observation of Europa. I wonder if it is something that Galileo missed

~~~
Sharlin
Hubble made the 2013 observations of possible geyser activity on Europa, but
there have been no signs of any plumes since. New data confirming active vents
on the surface would be thrilling but not necessarily _surprising_ \- I wonder
what they have found.

[http://www.nasa.gov/content/goddard/hubble-europa-water-
vapo...](http://www.nasa.gov/content/goddard/hubble-europa-water-vapor)

------
cjhveal
NASA has said this announcement is not about alien life, despite what this
article implies.

[https://twitter.com/NASA/status/778605097798537216](https://twitter.com/NASA/status/778605097798537216)

~~~
Sharlin
Ugh, those reply tweets are worse than Youtube comments.

~~~
Houshalter
Aren't most tweets? I recall seeing an unfiltered stream of live tweets from
all over the world and the majority were incoherent garbage. I think it's the
casual nature of twitter and the ridiculous length restrictions that prevent
any meaningful discussion beyond short jokes and announcements.

~~~
TillE
> unfiltered stream of live tweets

Sturgeon's Law, etc. There are a ton of great Twitter communities. Just don't
ever click on a trending hashtag or read the replies of someone with >1M
followers.

~~~
Houshalter
Sure, but the comparison was average twitter comment compared to the average
youtube comment. Twitter is definitely worse. Not sure why I'm getting
downvoted for this.

------
wagonhelm
"ALL THESE WORLDS ARE YOURS—EXCEPT EUROPA ATTEMPT NO LANDING THERE"

~~~
DanBC
Already posted, and flagkilled, to this thread.

------
based2
[http://2001.wikia.com/wiki/Europa](http://2001.wikia.com/wiki/Europa)

~~~
a3n
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Europa_(moon)](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Europa_\(moon\))

"The Galileo mission, launched in 1989, provided the bulk of current data on
Europa. No spacecraft has yet landed on Europa, ..."

So far, we've been following instructions.

------
anotheryou
It's quite ironic that in a race to be the first to cover a story we now have
articles without the central piece of information they are about. It's like
click bait with a 2-day wait, but somehow with bigger acceptance.

Well it's actually PR exploiting this race, not just the newspapers
themselves.

------
r721
Nice article about Europa mission:

[http://www.popsci.com/europa-or-bust](http://www.popsci.com/europa-or-bust)
(Sep 2015)

------
Sharlin
Hopefully more geysir activity.

